
Boring but growing industries? - fcfowler
What are some growing industries that are &quot;boring&quot;?<p>The sexy industries (AI, VR, etc.) are obviously growing, but what is the &quot;email marketing&quot; of 2019?
======
JSeymourATL
Insurance > [https://insuretechconnect.com/](https://insuretechconnect.com/)

